# Help...before the season starts



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

I have guaranteed that it will not snow in New England this year, because I have purchased my 1st plow (residential use) Homesteader (awesome deal - couldn't pass up). Worse I did the install myself (wasn't that bad) but the problem is the following:

I still have a lot of "slop" in the blade and I can only attribute it to air in the lines? how does one bleed the lines of air?

*Thanks in advance*
the novice


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

if you look at the meyer site under suport there are the manuals in the manuals there is a good explanation of the bleeding process. this method should work for most plow's


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

murphyslaw said:


> if you look at the meyer site under suport there are the manuals in the manuals there is a good explanation of the bleeding process. this method should work for most plow's


Or take it to a sevice center, that way they can check the rest of your install as well.


----------



## Plow Bill (Nov 12, 2004)

*Help*

Just keep angling the plow and the slop will go away. The air will be blead off into the tank. Had this problem with my Homesteader and this solved it. Good luck!


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

If you did the install yourself, did you use sacrificial bolts in the mounting?? Not sure on the Homesteader brand, but I believe plows are supposed to be setup with breakaway bolts much like a shear pin on a snowblower auger. Some of the guy here know all about this subject.

The other poster was right--- if it's in your budget--get a pro to look at the mounting too---you don't want to be out there at 2 am at 10 below to find out that something loosened up or something. It's hard to think about 10 below right now but things break at thre worst times!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah eventually it should go away and if youre only using it for your own purposes then youre fine but if it doesnt clear up soon take it somewhere


----------



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

*thanks, to all*

I finally got the chance to work on it a little more and sure enought I just needed to cycle through it a few more times and the "slop" did go away. Thanks again to all that responded.


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

BUBBACHUKA said:


> I have guaranteed that it will not snow in New England this year, because I have purchased my 1st plow
> 
> So YOU are the one responsible for my plow growing roots in the driveway.:crying:
> Kev


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Sloppy Homie*

I had the same problem. even after several uses, it was still not solid. The problem was air and the way the rams sit, the back ends are never higher than the fronts so they don't purge easily.

So, I drove down the road a bit and found a sloping area right off the shoulder. Put the plow over the edge and lowered it until it was way below the truck. Swung it back and forth a half dozen times and it's like a rock now.


----------



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

sorry......


----------

